# fuzzy bulbs??



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought a lily bulb from Walmart and I put in my tank about a week ago and its turning white and fuzzy.. is that mold? Will it hurt my fish?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes it is molding. if I were you I would take the bulb out and put in a bowl of water to let it sprout. 

Wait we are talking about water lilies right and not land lilies?


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

yes ma'am water Lily bulbs. I took it out and put it in a cup of water to see what happens.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok... I'm a dude XD lol 

But yes I would try that first to let it sprout then. If you don't mind would you post a pic?


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

Oops I'm sorry. Didn't Check the profile. I will when i get home. I actually washed it off so the fuzz is gone.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok good that was what I was going to suggest, but wanted to see pic first before suggesting


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you so much DUDE! lol


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol your welcome


----------



## cowgirlsue1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a fuzzy lily bulb too. I removed it and put in another tank. Will try to get a pic to post tomorrow.


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

If you look on the package it says you can return them to the manufacturer. I did this with my aponogeton and lily bulbs because most molded over, they sent me a bunch! All of the ones they sent me grew, and had no dormant periods.


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

Here you go, just look for the sprout, if it doesn't sprout within a week or two just send them back.

When I first got them.









Then they created babies.


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

I saved it just in case! Its only been about a week I'm wondering if i should just be patient or if mold is mold lol


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't see any green sprouts yet but i do see some bumps sticking out. How long did it take you to get them sprouted?


----------

